# Pirates at VBS



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Mod, if this is the wrong forum, please move.

Haven't posted in awhile, but thought I would share some pictures with everyone.

My church recently had their VBS and they had a Veggietales Pirate theme. (Mainly because they knew they could use my Halloween stuff!!!) We had a great turnout!!

This is our volcano. I had a fog machine, red light, and volcano rumbling sounds on top. Kids had to walk through a tunnel inside the volcano to get into the Church.









Here are some atmosphere photos from inside the Church.



























More to come...


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are some photos from "Jolly Joe's" , the pirates hang out

































More coming....


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is the outside of the Church..









Some french peas made from styrofoam









And finally, yours truly, after I lost the contest and got a pie in the face


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats very interesting! i loved the veggie tales movie myself but those are some awesome props!


----------

